# DIY drop spindle - out of almost anything



## fibrefarmer (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm excited to share this video I made. 






I'm a spinster, which means that I'm proud to be single. 

Spinster also means that I make my main income by spinning yarn. There is one thing I've noticed in this world is there is a lot more demand for handspun yarn than there are people selling it. I want to fix this problem by helping remove barriers from crafting. One of the biggest challenges is "finding the right equipment to get started". Buying a spindle costs between $25 and $250 dollars. That's way too much to spend to get started on a hobby. 

With luck, my video might inspire someone here to give it a go. Or at the very least, it will help spinners improvise drop spindles for those moments when someone says "Oh I would love to try that but I don't have the tools..." 4 minutes later and_ eh presto_! A new spinner with their shiny new drop spindle. 

Happy spinning all!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## fibrefarmer (Apr 24, 2018)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!
It took a lot of courage actually talking on one of my videos, but I think it adds a lot more to it.
Did you see the chicken? It's my favourite part.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

fibrefarmer said:


> Thank you!
> It took a lot of courage actually talking on one of my videos, but I think it adds a lot more to it.
> Did you see the chicken? It's my favourite part.


yes I did see the chicken! loved her too


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I have yet to watch your video, but I already feel inspired. 

A friend gave me a drop spindle years ago, and it recently resurfaced. I want to give it a go again!

Off to watch the video!


----------



## fibrefarmer (Apr 24, 2018)

Pony said:


> I have yet to watch your video, but I already feel inspired.
> 
> A friend gave me a drop spindle years ago, and it recently resurfaced. I want to give it a go again!
> 
> Off to watch the video!


Sounds great. I love seeing photos of yarn if you want someone to cheer you on.


----------

